# mangelhafte Verarbeitung der aktuellen Printausgabe



## Trefoil80 (29. Dezember 2016)

Moin zusammen,

habe heute die aktuelle Print im Briefkasten. Leider sind die Seiten völlig zerknickt, im Druckprozess offenbar schief abgeschnitten und nicht richtig getrennt.
Habe schon in der Hotline angerufen und erhalte ein neues Exemplar.

Nur infohalber: Noch jemand von dem Problem betroffen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Dezember 2016)

Hab meine heute Morgen aus dem Briefksten gezogen und habe keinerlei Mängel feststellen können.
Ich hatte aber auch mal eine wo einzelne Seiten zerknickt und schief waren (habe mich aber nicht beschwert weil es Anzeigeseiten waren ), das scheint leider sehr vereinzelt mal vokommen zu können. 

OT: Raff, dein Nutzerkonto heißt tatsächlich "PCGHerrscher"? Weltklasse.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Dezember 2016)

In der Vergangenheit war es mir auch schon passiert, so ein mal Jährlich hatte ich das Vergnügen auch schon wo wenigstens mal ein Dutzend an Seiten verknickt waren deshalb falsch geschnitten wurden oder wo Seiten nicht voneinander getrennt waren. Als Selbstbediener hatte ich dann je schwere der Macke die einfach meinem Dealer wieder in die Hand gedrückt.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (29. Dezember 2016)

Keine Probleme bei mir und auch in letzter Zeit keine gehabt


----------



## tuf-inside (29. Dezember 2016)

Also meine Ausgabe ist ohne genannte Mängel, hatte ich bisher zum Glück auch noch nicht...

Was mir allerdings aufgefallen ist, wenn ich wie auf der Codekarte zum Spiel (Lords of the Fallen) auf Pc Games Hardware - Das Hardware-Magazin fur PC-Spieler gehe ist hier unter Heft-Aktion nur eine Rabattaktion für Final Fantasy oder die Vollversion aus Ausgabe 12/13 wählbar. Wird wohl erst ab 1.1. gehen ?



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> OT: Raff, dein Nutzerkonto heißt tatsächlich "PCGHerrscher"? Weltklasse.



 Ja das dachte ich mir auch. Daumen hoch auf jedenfall


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Dezember 2016)

Trefoil80 schrieb:


> Noch jemand von dem Problem betroffen?


Sowas kann ein einzelner Bogen sein, der verkantete. Passiert mal, könnte man aufwendig mit optischen Verfahren überwachen, macht es aber nur unnötig teuer.


----------



## Trefoil80 (29. Dezember 2016)

Naja, bei mir sieht die ganze Ausgabe so aus (nicht nur einzelne Seiten)...

Die polnische Druckerei war wohl günstig. Aber ich gebe zu: Das war das erste Mal, dass das Problem auftritt.
Schade, dass dann aber gleich das ganze Heft verhunzt ist.

Seit ein paar Ausgaben ist mir auch aufgefallen, dass das Heft stark nach Druckfarbe riecht. Das war früher™ nicht so.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. Dezember 2016)

tuf-inside schrieb:


> Also meine Ausgabe ist ohne genannte Mängel, hatte ich bisher zum Glück auch noch nicht...
> 
> Was mir allerdings aufgefallen ist, wenn ich wie auf der Codekarte zum Spiel (Lords of the Fallen) auf Pc Games Hardware - Das Hardware-Magazin fur PC-Spieler gehe ist hier unter Heft-Aktion nur eine Rabattaktion für Final Fantasy oder die Vollversion aus Ausgabe 12/13 wählbar. Wird wohl erst ab 1.1. gehen ?
> 
> ...



Das startet heute Nacht - Du hast Dein Heft schon?


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Dezember 2016)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Du hast Dein Heft schon?



Seit heute morgen bereits... 10 Uhr wars im Kasten. 
Anscheinend ist die Post noch im Weihnachts-Uber-Mode.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Dezember 2016)

Trefoil80 schrieb:


> Naja, bei mir sieht die ganze Ausgabe so aus (nicht nur einzelne Seiten)...
> 
> Die polnische Druckerei war wohl günstig. Aber ich gebe zu: Das war das erste Mal, dass das Problem auftritt.
> Schade, dass dann aber gleich das ganze Heft verhunzt ist.
> ...


Ein Bogen hat ein A0-Format, also 16 Seiten im Heft, so es bei der hohen Auflage keine Papier-Rolle ist, könnte auch sein. Die Maschinen sind weltweit dieselben, die kommen zu 95% aus Deutschland. Es ist dann relativ egal, wer davor steht und Knöpfe drückt. Naja, zumindest sind Angestellte bei Maschinen im Wert mehrerer Millionen immer gut ausgebildet.



Trefoil80 schrieb:


> ...Die polnische Druckerei war wohl günstig....


Sagen wie lieber, dass der überbezahlte Deutsche keine Lust hat, wirtschaftlich zu arbeiten. Immer dieser Chauvinismus


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Dezember 2016)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das startet heute Nacht - Du hast Dein Heft schon?



War wohl der Beta Test


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. Dezember 2016)

Also, Lords of the Fallen sollte nun gehen: Pc Games Hardware - Das Hardware-Magazin fur PC-Spieler


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Dezember 2016)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Also, Lords of the Fallen sollte nun gehen



Ja, funktioniert - wobei der Text recht lustig ist:


			
				Mail schrieb:
			
		

> Ihre Steam-Kay für die Vollversion „Lords of the Fallen“ lautet


----------



## tuf-inside (29. Dezember 2016)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das startet heute Nacht - Du hast Dein Heft schon?



Jepp, schon seit ~9 Uhr und auch schon einige Artikel durchgelesen / Retrospektive geschaut ( alleine schon ein Kaufgrund für die DVD Version  ).


----------



## DeepBlue23 (29. Dezember 2016)

Mein Heft (heute Mittag angekommen) ist auch völlig OK. Nur als Anregung: Den Hinweis, dass man erst den richtigen Schlüssel anfordern muss, könnte man ruhig etwas größer / fetter auf die Karte schreiben . Hab erst mal versucht, den Code aus dem Heft bei Steam einzulösen (ja, ich weiß das auch in der Installationsanleitung darauf hingewiesen wird ), man hat es heutzutage einfach zu eilig 

Übrigens danke für die tolle Vollversion!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. Dezember 2016)

DeepBlue23 schrieb:


> Mein Heft (heute Mittag angekommen) ist auch völlig OK. Nur als Anregung: Den Hinweis, dass man erst den richtigen Schlüssel anfordern muss, könnte man ruhig etwas größer / fetter auf die Karte schreiben . Hab erst mal versucht, den Code aus dem Heft bei Steam einzulösen (ja, ich weiß das auch in der Installationsanleitung darauf hingewiesen wird ), man hat es heutzutage einfach zu eilig
> 
> Übrigens danke für die tolle Vollversion!



Wir machen das nicht so oft mit dem Umweg über das Key-Umwandlungs-Tool - insofern kleine Bitte um Verständnis.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (30. Dezember 2016)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das startet heute Nacht - Du hast Dein Heft schon?



Bei mir hat sich auch schon der erste Hersteller für einen Test bedankt


----------



## Cleriker (30. Dezember 2016)

Mein Heft hatte ich auch bereits gestern Morgen in den Händen und es ist soweit ich gesehen habe unbeschädigt. Solch einen Defekt hatte ich irgendwann Anfang des Jahres aber auch schon mal. Waren nur drei oder vier Seiten und würde von mir korrigiert. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Homerclon (30. Dezember 2016)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das startet heute Nacht - Du hast Dein Heft schon?


Kam bei mir auch gestern Morgen, zum ersten mal dass das Heft vor dem eMail-Abo-Newsletter (welcher noch immer nicht da ist) zur neuen Ausgabe da ist.
Da war die analoge Post schneller, als die digitale Datenleitung.

Mit meinem Heft war auch alles bestens, nur eben das gleiche wie DeepBlue. Erst mal den Code bei Steam eingegeben und: "Falscher Code".
Eben weil ihr das so selten über das Umwandeln macht, hatte ich darauf nicht geachtet. Aber Vorteil: Dadurch ist mir aufgefallen das noch ein älterer Code eingelöst werden musste.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (2. Januar 2017)

Da wir inzwischen - mit etwas Verspätung - einen Sammelthread für's Heft-Feedback haben und das eigentliche Thema hier auch durch ist, mache ich zwecks Übersichtlichkeit für die Redaktion hier mal dicht. Man möge mir verzeihen. 

-- 
P.S.: Der Abo-Newsletter entfällt diesen Monat, da vor dem Jahreswechsel keine Zeit mehr war und er per heute auch etwas witzlos wäre...


----------

